# Giveaway! Win 1 of 2 Cineo Matchbox Kits ($495 Value)



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 27, 2016)

```
<p><strong>Enter to Win 1 of 2 Cineo Matchbox kits valued at $495 each</strong></p>
<p><em>2 winners will receive a Basic Matchbox Kit, which includes: (1) Matchbox fixture, (2) interchangeable Remote Phosphor panels (3200K/5600K), and (1) power supply and extension cable. </em></p>
<p><strong>About the Cineo Matchbox:</strong>

The Cineo Matchbox™ is a versatile, portable Remote Phosphor Lighting fixture for image capture, the perfect compact lighting tool for professional photographers and videographers. At 3.25” x 5.25” x 1.5” and 15 oz, the Matchbox outputs a stunning amount of high-quality light at a variety of interchangeable color temperatures. Matchbox features a 0-100% on-board flicker-free dimmer and a 1/4×20″ tap for limitless mounting options. Learn more at <a href="http://www.cineolighting.com/matchbox" target="_blank">cineolighting.com/matchbox</a>.</p>
<p><em>We’re giving away one (1) Cineo Matchbox Kit to two (2) lucky winners.</em></p>
<p>Giveaway ends August 1st, 2016, 9pm CT and is open to residents worldwide.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://giveawayrocket.com/CRcineoblogpost">Enter the giveaway now</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi. 
Already done from the newsletter. Thanks for making it worldwide even if we have to pay postage it would still be a nice win. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## hubie (Jul 30, 2016)

I didn't even get a notice about the last competition prizes...


----------

